# Keystone hand grinder



## nwohiojim (Oct 14, 2012)

Picked up a Keystone Grinder Mfg. Iron City hand grinder. It is in need of a good cleaning, an new stone and a handle. Can't find anything on the web about Keystone. Does anyone have any info? Thanks.

Jim


----------



## joe bailey (Dec 15, 2011)

Pictures, Jim - we need pictures. They're what make the internet interesting.


----------



## nwohiojim (Oct 14, 2012)

I'll try again tonight to post pics. I just find it such a pain, every site if different!!!!!!!!!?????????


----------



## gomez11811 (Jul 29, 2012)

DSC00192 DSC00195 Sorry,I don`t have any info on that brand, but since I`m trying to learn to post pics also, thought I`d show mine... Used to use this all the time to rough in plane blades and chisels (before diamond hones). Mine says "Shapleigh Howe #2"


----------



## gomez11811 (Jul 29, 2012)

sorry, I posted a pic before. anyway the pics are in "my photos", maybe a couple of more months an I`ll figure it out.... DSC00192 DSC195


----------



## nwohiojim (Oct 14, 2012)

*Keystone*

A couple pics, maybe.


















It worked!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

